

Draftin' – A draft simulator for Magic the Gathering - shawndeprey
http://www.draftin.co/
Hi there! It has been a hard fought alpha run, but Draftin&#x27; is finally ready to grow up a bit. You have probably never heard of this project because I have been intentionally keeping it off of message boards until it was ready; I created Draftin&#x27; to be the most professional and easy to use Magic the Gathering drafting software around. What&#x27;s going to make or break the project is how it stands up to real usage.<p>Given that all major features have been added to the application, I am moving the project into beta and releasing it to any and all who want to try it. My only request is that if you do use Draftin&#x27; in it&#x27;s current state, please report any bugs that you find&#x2F;leave feedback where you feel it is needed. Bare in mind that Draftin&#x27; has only been used up to this point by close friends, so you may find bugs we did not.<p>Even so, I invite everyone to give Draftin&#x27; a try. I am really excited to see what real usage uncovers&#x2F;what everybody thinks of the application! Let me know via the feedback form! Feature suggestions are always welcome as well!<p>-Shawn
======
shawndeprey
Hi there! It has been a hard fought alpha run, but Draftin' is finally ready
to grow up a bit. You have probably never heard of this project because I have
been intentionally keeping it off of message boards until it was ready; I
created Draftin' to be the most professional and easy to use Magic the
Gathering drafting software around. What's going to make or break the project
is how it stands up to real usage.

Given that all major features have been added to the application, I am moving
the project into beta and releasing it to any and all who want to try it. My
only request is that if you do use Draftin' in it's current state, please
report any bugs that you find/leave feedback where you feel it is needed. Bare
in mind that Draftin' has only been used up to this point by close friends, so
you may find bugs we did not.

Even so, I invite everyone to give Draftin' a try. I am really excited to see
what real usage uncovers/what everybody thinks of the application! Let me know
via the feedback form! Feature suggestions are always welcome as well!

-Shawn

p.s. I will be checking this thread throughout the day.

~~~
dyrg
Hi! Have you looked into legal implications for this project? There was once a
website that had a simple draft for newer sets (pre-releases), but it got DMCA
noticed and shut down soon after.

EDIT: This website:
[http://www.magicdraftsim.com/](http://www.magicdraftsim.com/)

~~~
shawndeprey
Yeah there are lots of drafting tools out there. It's really a matter of what
WotC decide to let stay up. I really hope they see this tool as more of a
benefit since I put so much work into it. We will see though.

------
qdog
Cool demo video, seems simplistic but useful for people that want to draft
over and over. However, I would plan for a takedown notice from WoTC. I've
thought a bit about Magic programs, and it seems to me you might need to have
a Generic Card Game Program where someone can load datasets, and not host or
provide any datasets for copyrighted games yourself. This would add some
friction to the ease of use, but I'm not sure there's a better approach.

~~~
shawndeprey
When it comes right down to it, the community wants stuff like this. So I
really hope they decide to let this tool stay up. We will see.

~~~
qdog
Well, one can hope, but based on their history of takedown notices I would
plan on how to remove references to infringing materials.

------
k2enemy
What is drafting? I suppose the site's target audience already knows the
answer, but I couldn't find it explained anywhere on the site.

~~~
shawndeprey
hmm. Good point, I didn't consider that. I'll add it to the list. :P

